# April Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Joe

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on April 15th (the end of April 14th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your Golden's name.

And just a reminder... *Golden Puppies only*, for the calendar contest.

*Please submit resized copy of your picture in this thread (preferred size 800x600), but make sure to keep an original of the photo.*
*If your photo wins the montly contest, you'll be asked to email original copy to **[email protected]**.*

If I don't receive original copy of your picture by email (once case you win), I won't be able to get it printed in good enough resolution in our calendar and your picture may be excluded from our calendar.
So please really make sure you keep an original.
 
We will need top quality resolution especially for the winner, since it will be in the calendar...

Any questions, let me know...

---------------------------------------------

*IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog*

*Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules*

_-All entries must be submitted by the due date specified each month. _

_-Any Active Golden Retriever Forum Member is eligible to enter._

_-Each GRF member will be allowed to enter one images per contest. There is no limit to how many goldens can be in an individual photograph. But Goldens only. For the purposes of calendars, we ask that there be no other pets or humans in the pictures._

_-All photographs entered must be the original work of the submitting party._

_-Other than resizing, there should be no editing of your photo. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo. _
_- Even if you resize your photo to post in the submission thread._

_-For new photographs, please be sure to turn of your date indicator on your camera._

_-Images should be submitted as JPEGs/JPGs. _

_-With your submission, be sure to include your dogs name. If you submit to my e-mail, also include your forum member name._

_-Monthly themes - Our themes for the calendar are pretty vague. We're looking for a photograph that will look good for that month of the calendar. Each month we discuss suggestions, but they are just ideas. In the end, GFR members choose which picture wins._

_-If images do not meet the above criteria they will not be considered for judging. _

_-The winner is determined by GRF members, by voting in a poll each month._

_-The winning entry will be displayed in our 2009 Golden Retriever Forum Calendar. _
_- Winners will also receive a free calendar once they are completed. Please do not enter if you don't want your golden's photo included in the calendar._

_-In the event of a tie, a second poll will be set up for one week to choose a winner between the tying photographs._


----------



## timm

We love this pic of Chloe


----------



## Nicci831

Gonna try this one again...Its Austin, my little playboy =)


----------



## Heidi36oh

Too cute, gonna be a though one again


----------



## our_gomez

Gomez


----------



## cubbysan

Brady playing in the new April grass...


----------



## FranH

cubbysan said:


> Brady playing in the new April grass...


 
That photo is beyond cute!!


----------



## Jakerville

Oh, my gosh! Maybe we need a 365 day calendar. Too many beautiful Goldens to chose from.


----------



## linncurrie

timm said:


> We love this pic of Chloe


That is a seriously cute pup!


----------



## Sunny Delight

This seems like a good April shot. The streams are starting to flow again and it's time to start checking out the water!


----------



## ILoveAMonster

cubbysan said:


> Brady playing in the new April grass...


Aw, that is great....Monster makes that face as an "adult" puppy. We call it his elvis face because one side does it more than the other...hehe


----------



## MisterBailey

Bailey in the grass


----------



## Hudson

*Hudson - puppy pic*

Hudson in the garden


----------



## dilly179

*daisy*

Daisy when she was a pup NOV 11 th last year


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Duplicate.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

This seems like a good April shot. The streams are starting to flow again and it's time to start checking out the water!
Attached Thumbnails 


How did you take this picture? The surface tension even shows around the paw in the water!! Cool!! Cute April Pup!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tailer'sFolks said:


> How did you take this picture? The surface tension even shows around the front paw in the water!! Cool!! Cute April Pup!


Must not have had any soap on them there paws!

I love all the puppy photos!


----------



## Gold Elyse

Those are great pictures everybody! I don't have my golden retriever yet so I can not post any pictures. But when I do get my golden I will put in photos for the photo contest.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Boomer at 9 Weeks old.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Baby Lucy


----------



## Sunny Delight

Kimm said:


> Must not have had any soap on them there paws!


Yup! Somebody remembers their middle school science! (or it may just be knowledge you have in your permanent repertoire!)

Don't know how the picture came out to show that so well. It was dark in the woods (according to the camera) and all the pictures flashed, so maybe the light caught the water just right.

Puppy pics are the best!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker says hi


----------



## linncurrie

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker says hi


Oh cute shot!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Sunny Delight said:


> This seems like a good April shot. The streams are starting to flow again and it's time to start checking out the water!


Oh gosh - I was scrolling through these pics and said to myself "hey that looks like Sunny!" - then I looked at the siggy! : Too funny! 

Loving ALL these pictures! Perfect thing to look at first thing in the morning - to start your day off right.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Here's Jester as a puppy doing his favorite springtime sport...


----------



## Brady's mom

My Brady chasing his ball!


----------



## RileyStar

Riley's first time at the beach, she loves the water!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

linncurrie said:


> Oh cute shot!


Thank you, I'll let Tucker know he has a fan


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

That's not fair. How on earth are we supposed to choose with them all being so adorable !!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker

Murphy and Kai eating some grass (I know I entered this one last time, but I am guess I didnt win, so I'm trying again )


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Here is Bentley


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Brady's mom said:


> My Brady chasing his ball!


fantastic action shot - another flying golden puppy


----------



## cyman1964uk

My, oh my what lovely pups all! Well here's Abbie after a wash and blow-dry ...


----------



## molmotta

*Peek-a-boo*

Here's my submission. Pup is not mine, but a friend's...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Willow and her duck.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly...


----------



## linncurrie

*Here's my entry ...*

No introduction needed - this is our Darling Harvey at 8 weeks of age


----------



## linncurrie

cyman1964uk said:


> My, oh my what lovely pups all! Well here's Abbie after a wash and blow-dry ...


Lovely soft focus - great image.


----------



## SimTek

Samantha (Sammy) on Deck... Wonder what she is thinking...


----------



## Hudson

Such a sweet puppy ...deep in thought!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

linncurrie said:


> No introduction needed - this is our Darling Harvey at 8 weeks of age


what a face


----------



## MILLIESMOM

_Millie eight weeks... napping in her favorite spot_


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally at the beach wedding


----------



## EddieME

wonderful pic of Tally, but you need to move it to the "grown up" calendar contest


----------



## Ljilly28

EddieME said:


> wonderful pic of Tally, but you need to move it to the "grown up" calendar contest


He was 4 months old there; he's 10 months now


----------



## Ljilly28

cubbysan said:


> Brady playing in the new April grass...


This is an adorable picture= especially the eye contact:smooch:


----------



## EddieME

Ljilly28 said:


> He was 4 months old there; he's 10 months now


HaHa - you got me! So sorry, what a big (and handsome)boy!!


----------



## jessiebuck

*Contest*

Here is Barney at 10 weeks old. 

jessiebuck


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

LOVEisGOLDEN
Ramsey's Bringin' The Wiggle Back 
"Blush" 8.5 weeks


----------



## Redford

Here's Redford at 7 1/2 weeks (her first day home).


----------



## heidi_pooh

Here's Otto at 9 weeks old.


----------



## PJD001

Puppy Jack at 10 weeks!


----------



## Ljilly28

linncurrie said:


> No introduction needed - this is our Darling Harvey at 8 weeks of age


Oh, he is breathtaking- what a soulful, lovely pup


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Baby Sawyer


----------



## Debles

[/IMG]


----------



## Debles

[/IMG]


----------



## rik6230

Beautiful pictures !! And what a subject.


----------



## davebeech

rik said:


> Beautiful pictures !! And what a subject.


oooh, now thats a beauty !!!!


----------



## Ash

I am just stunned and amazed everytime I see your photos. They are just breathtaking. I would like to think its the camera but you are so talented. If your ever in Canada look me up :





rik said:


> Beautiful pictures !! And what a subject.


----------



## super_nova

Byron










If pictures need to be landscape let me know and i will change my submission


----------



## elliejon11

Here's one of Gunner going after a leaf that blew by:


----------



## LunasMami

Owner: LunasMami
Puppy: Luna


----------



## Puppy Zoo

Here is our Okie Faith at 10 weeks old.


----------



## ebenjamin85

*Puppy Pic*

Wasn't she cute... let's face it, she's still cute, because she's a Golden!


----------



## twinny41

*Megs first spring photo*

Will try this entry of my baby 15 yrs ago


----------

